# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  DIY Máy in 3D Giá rẻ

## xzaiqi

Chưa biết nói gì, show linh liện mới mua được đã, và khung máy.
do chưa được post hình.

----------

ktshung, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------

